

IOS 4.3 Released Ahead of Schedule - sev
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/03/apple-releases-ios-43-three-days-ahead-of-schedule.ars

======
ugh
Home Sharing is great. Apple just lost 200€ because of it. (I wanted to buy a
64GB iPad for my whole music collection but now the smallest model will be
good enough for me.)

------
trotsky
Is the iOS 4.3 upgrade not going to come out for the iPod Touch 3rd gen? Isn't
this the same hardware generation as the iPhone 3GS that is supported by 4.3?
Does anyone know?

~~~
ugh
It installed without a problem on my 3rd generation iPod touch (64GB) and the
Apple website says that it’s compatible with 3rd generation iPod touches [0].
Why are you asking? Is it not working for you?

I’m actually wondering whether 4.3 works on the 8GB “3rd generation” (by name
only) iPod touches since those had identical specs to 2nd generation iPod
touches. Apple’s website is quiet about that so I assume it works.

[0] Scroll all the way down: <http://www.apple.com/ios/>

~~~
trotsky
Thanks! I asked because Ars reported that it was available for "4th-generation
iPod touch". Your response was exactly what I was hoping for, as I wasn't in a
position to try it myself.

------
rob08
Personal hotspot works perfectly. Actually, even better than perfectly since
it's activated on my iphone without me paying anything extra for it. Very
nice.

~~~
wladh
It looks like it doesn't work on 3GS. I wonder if there's any technical
limitation preventing it to work or just a marketing strategy.

~~~
Xuzz
As a jailbreak developer: there is not.

------
joeburke
When can we hope to get a 4.3 for Verizon?

I hope we're not going to start seeing from fragmentation like Android already
has, as this post correctly observes:

[http://shysnowsquare.wordpress.com/2011/03/09/no-
fragmentati...](http://shysnowsquare.wordpress.com/2011/03/09/no-
fragmentation-on-the-iphone-none/)

~~~
dailyrorschach
The same thing happened with the original iPad, most likely, as was noted
above, 4.3 was already nearly done when the Verizon iPhone was being prepared,
as seen by many 4.3 features being in the current ViPhone. Most likely the
next release or the June iOS 5 will again reunite the lines. This has happened
before.

------
whalesalad

      An Apple representative told us after the iPad 2
      announcement that iOS 4.3 won't be coming to the Verizon
      iPhone anytime soon because it had just launched, but that
      the OS versions will likely converge sometime in the future.
    

=(

~~~
yarian
I was wondering about this; why does it matter that it just launched...

~~~
puls
Usually, Apple forks off the software that ships on new hardware releases in
the name of secrecy.

The functionality gets merged, as they mentioned, in the next release that
starts after the people working on it know about the new hardware. 4.3 was
almost certainly in the pipeline already when the CDMA phone came out.

------
raganwald
The update appears to be available to Canadian customers as well. I'm looking
forward to trying the personal WiFi zone.

Update: Nay-nay! The update is available for my iPad but not for my iPhone 3G.
Bah.

~~~
calloc
It was known ahead of time that the 3G was not going to be getting the new
update and would be made obsolete by Apple.

------
AndreSegers
My poor iPhone 3G...or maybe I should be happy since my phone got
progressively less useful with every update. Very eager to see what iOS 5 has
in store.

------
frankus
My iPhone 4 is updated (via iTunes), but so far there's nothing newer than 4.2
available for my iPad (according to iTunes).

------
Joshim5
Do you need an active tethering subscription with your carrier (in my case,
AT&T) to use the personal hotspot feature?

------
brooksbp
Please do not confuse iOS with Cisco IOS.

~~~
foobarbazetc
No one is.

~~~
jbrennan
The title appears to be.

